# Keeping the stems down



## AverageWhiteBloke (5 Dec 2012)

What do you use to keep stems in the substrate? I'm using cat litter which is a bit better now than when I first set up. Problem I have is I'm trying to get some stems growing in a back corner to hide some pipework but it's a pain as obviously I need to remove the pipes now and again and end up pulling the plants out.  I had them settled for a couple of weeks but tonight I had a dying panda Cory I needed to fish out and ragged out the plants again. 

Do people still use lead weights, are they safe? I have some ceramic tubes that often come with plants but I usually take the plants out. Would I be better off putting them in these with some sponge?


----------



## nayr88 (5 Dec 2012)

I think adding any pots and sponge will take away from the aesthetics of the tank, lead weights are ok guess as far as looks as once on the stem and buried there not visible.
Only beef might be water chemistry so someone else can chime in on that one. 
Also new growth may be out side of the lead strip :/

I'd  just use a ton of patience and some tweezers to detach any tangled stems on the filter pipe.


----------



## tekopikin (6 Dec 2012)

Hi, 
I have always lead weights to hold down my stem plants. If I'm correct they're pretty inactive in the substrate.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jack-rythm (6 Dec 2012)

I have always steered clear of lead weights, I know that they are not actually made from lead but do not trust these metal it is made from. This is my own experience, have you always used them Yomi? U seen signs of anything to be warry of?

PS. How's the tank?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foxfish (6 Dec 2012)

You can buy fly tying lead wire, it is very soft & easy to tie around the stems. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lead-Wire-Qua ... 35c22907ab


----------



## jack-rythm (6 Dec 2012)

wow that looks cool, looks easier and cheaper to use too. is it fine for shrimp do you think fox?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (6 Dec 2012)

My understanding of lead weights was that under water they were safe hence being used in mains water for the home. I think it needs to oxidize in the air to cause problems but I could be wrong. What about the ceramic tubes if I bury them in the gravel? I can live with plants growing outside the tube as long as the main plant stays in situ. Just leaving them floating until water change on Saturday. I also have some other plants coming on sat_mon which pretty much completes the set up

Should also add the plants that came out had 1inch or more of healthy roots so its going to take some time to get anchored. .


----------



## nayr88 (6 Dec 2012)

You could use the pots I guess and bury them, but you may aswel bury them in then black pots they come in if your going to do that.

Having car litter I guess your dosing your water column well so should be ok.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (6 Dec 2012)

> You could use the pots I guess and bury them, but you may aswel bury them in then black pots they come in if your going to do that.
> 
> Having car litter I guess your dosing your water column well so should be ok.



I don't think I have the depth of substrate to bury completely one of the plastic pots. I do have rockwool and mineral wool but not sure how safe that is. Boy do I have rockwool   I have an interiors company where we do lots of fire protection but the rockwool we use has all sorts of other nasties in like formaldehyde to bind it together so not sure if using it would be the same as what plants come in with pots in the LFS. I hate the stuff!

The big ceramic rings usually come with plants I buy from Pets @ Home which I remove, I guess these would be safest being inert and only being about 10mm in depth so easier to fully bury and also beneficial for bacterial growth as they are porous and intended for inside of canister filter . I'm just wondering whether at some point they would restrict the growth of the stems at some point as they fill out. I suppose if I packed the ring with some small pieces of filter sponge it would leave some room for manoeuvre. 

I dose E.I btw and have osmocote under the cat litter. I've said this a few times now but I think I need to journal this tank retrospectively   It's basically doing ok but there are a few little niggles maybe you folks could put me right on to make it that bit better.


----------



## nayr88 (6 Dec 2012)

Ahh sorry Im guilty of being a bit of a skim reader. So long at your dosing EI I think Yourll be fine burying the clay pots 

Get a journal on the go too mate!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (6 Dec 2012)

> Get a journal on the go too mate!



 Yeah I think it's about time. Never did one before but I have been keeping records and pictures of this which is my first serious attempt. Like I mention there are little niggles. It's ok asking questions in here but I would probably get better advice if people knew the full story from day one and I have probably over looked a few points that could make a big difference. Reason I never started a journal was that I had to put the tank together ad-hoc during a house move with inhabitants waiting for me in buckets so really the logging started a week or so after set up.


----------



## kirk (30 Dec 2012)

hi, with stems i use fishing braid or line wrappes around them pinch the twoends with fishing shot then burry the shot. with plants i use the braid loosly wrapped not to cut or crush stems  a fishing weight then a shot pinched to hold the lead on.


----------

